# First ever soil test results...recommendations?



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

Received my first ever soil test results from Waypoint Analytical. I was wondering if there is anything I should do before I overseed in the fall?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Nothing really. Good soil. pH is above 7, so Ammonium sulfate (21-0-0) would be my preferred choice of nitrogen


----------



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

g-man said:


> Nothing really. Good soil. pH is above 7, so Ammonium sulfate (21-0-0) would be my preferred choice of nitrogen


So I'm going to be overseeding here soon, decided on SS1000 and SS1100 80:20 mix and some Anderson's Starter Fert and Milo

https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100116/andersons-starter-fertilizer-with-mesotrione-tenacity

Is this overkill?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I assume you know that kbg germinates slowly and is difficult to use for an overseeding. For an overseeding you don't want nitrogen to be making the existing grass grow fast while you're waiting for seeds to germinate (kbg can take 2-3 weeks or even longer). You don't need phosphorus at all. If you want the mesotrione to prevent weeds, you can use Tenacity and avoid the fertilizer at seeding. Use fertilizer when the new grass comes up. G-man made a good suggestion on fertilizer. It will help reduce your pH some, which would be helpful.


----------



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

g-man said:


> Nothing really. Good soil. pH is above 7, so Ammonium sulfate (21-0-0) would be my preferred choice of nitrogen


Do I put down the Ammonium Sulfate the same time I seed?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't. The seed has all it needs to germinate. Around 2 weeks after the seed germinate, then you could start feeding it.


----------

